# JOIN TEAM FLARE?!?



## Piptocrossing (Oct 27, 2013)

Spoliers mabye~

So during the game Pokemon X Lysandre compliments you on how great of a trainer you are. Near the end when you are battling to save the world he saids something a long the lines that you are the best of the best.

You have to be selected to join team flare, I just think if Lysandre thought so highly of you, why wouldn't he want to save you? I just think it might have been cool to see what would happen if you joined in the end~ 

Then in the next Pokemon release game the two choices of games you would buy would be Pokemon:Flare and Pokemon:? (nintendo's problem, not mine). one game you would be a member of team flare, the other game you are trying to stop team flare again!  


but why wouldn't Lysandre want to save you if he thought so highly of you? Also if the game let you join, would you join team Flare?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 27, 2013)

I would join Team Flare just to see the alternate ending.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Oct 27, 2013)

I'd love to if the admission wasn't 5 mil... He'd love me, I have the crazy bright red hair irl.


----------



## dollydaydream (Oct 27, 2013)

I might join, but then turn it around so THEY had to pay ME 5 mil to join, then it would definitely be worth it.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 27, 2013)

Nope, pretty sure I'd join Team Plasma or Galactic instead. Probably Galactic since they're suits are cooler.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 27, 2013)

DeviousCrossing said:


> Nope, pretty sure I'd join Team Plasma or Galactic instead. Probably Galactic since they're suits are cooler.



No love for Rocket?


----------



## Silversea (Oct 27, 2013)

I'd make my own team. It would be called Team Ambiguous and it means I can work for whatever team I feel like at the time.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 27, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> No love for Rocket?



I like Rocket, but Galactic's main purpose was to create an entirely new world without emotion, and they had cooler suits than Flare. And Plasma's main purpose was to take over the Unova region. Rocket was just in it for the money. :U


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 27, 2013)

Team Flare is scary. They tried to destroy the world. And I don't trust Lysandre. He never specified on how he was going to protect Team Flare from his apocalyptic attack. I think it was secretly a suicide mission.


----------



## heatran (Oct 27, 2013)

I wouldn't. Killing off Pokemon? No way! Everyone being the same? No. Just no. That would be boring. Really boring.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 27, 2013)

Galactic's theme is much more catchier. I'd join them.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 27, 2013)

Haha no

TEAM ROCKET ALL THE WAY <3


----------



## Dr J (Oct 29, 2013)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Haha no
> 
> TEAM ROCKET ALL THE WAY <3



Heck yeah! I'd join Team Rocket as well and quickly rise in ranks until I was booting Giovanni out of the leader's chair and taking over myself! And then.. Team Rocket would finally be a true threat to the world. A threat with an unstoppable leader. ^_^


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 30, 2013)

I would definitely join.


----------



## Dr J (Oct 30, 2013)

Here's a question for you all... where are the costumes in X/Y?? Why didn't Nintendo think to give us bad guy costumes to wear??


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 1, 2013)

Team magma for me!


----------



## unravel (Nov 1, 2013)

Lysandre: Join Team Flare and twerk with me.
Hurhur daderp


----------



## Touko (Nov 2, 2013)

Lol I would never join.

Their sense of fashion is not style in my eyes.


----------



## Touko (Nov 2, 2013)

Stahp double posting.


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 2, 2013)

Team Aqua is where it's at.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 2, 2013)

Nope, I'd be in Team Rocket and steal Ash's Pikachu in one try.


----------



## Great Galaxy (Nov 5, 2013)

Forgot this game had a story mode.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 5, 2013)

If Emerald gets remade on the 3DS, then I'd join Team Aqua.


----------

